# Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?



## Loup de mer (15. August 2006)

Hallo ihr Bastelfreaks

Ich habe ein Korrosionsproblem mit dem Stecker für die Spannungsversorgung meines Garmin GPS 72 - und ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Aus Bequemlichkeit (ständig Akkus laden und wechseln) und weil der Satellitenempfang mit 12V viel besser ist als mit 3V, habe ich mir bei Ebay einen Stecker mit offenen Enden besorgt.
Damit habe ich das GPS mit an den Akku meines Echolotes angeschlossen.







Hier die Rückansicht meines „Navigationscenters“  Lowrance X126DF und Garmin GPS 72.
(Wen`s interessiert, hier hab ich schon mal den Bau des Koffers beschrieben)
Man sieht die beiden Spannungsversorgungskabel: rechts das serienmäßige, schön abgedichtete bzw. korrosionsgeschützte fürs Echolot und links meinen (nicht zufrieden stellenden) Eigenbau fürs GPS.

Hier noch mal dichter und ohne den GPS-Halter: so sieht´s zusammengesteckt aus





Und so mit abgezogenem Stecker






In meinem letzten Norwegenurlaub habe ich das Gerät zwar 2 Wochen ohne Probleme genutzt. (Vorsichtshalber hatte ich Stecker und „Steckdose“ schön mit Ballistol eingejaucht und `ne Plastiktüte gegen Spritzwasser über den Stecker gestülpt. Außerdem jeden Abend mit Süßwasser abgespült) Und trotzdem – beim Abziehen des Steckers dann – Grünspan am Pluskontakt des Steckers und auch der „Plus“-Stift im GPS ist korrodiert .
Das kann man hier sehen.





Nun hab ich schon bei Garmin geguckt, die haben zwar Stecker mit offenen Enden aber da steht nix bei von wegen wasserdicht oder seewasserfest #c.

Deshalb frage ich euch: 
Hat einer ´nen Tip für mich oder sogar ´ne Lösung? Wo krieg ich einen ordentlichen Stecker her?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## detlefb (16. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

du kannst ja hier mal versuchen...aber ohne Herstellerbezeichnung ist es fast Mission Impossible IIII

www.farnellinone.de


----------



## Jirko (16. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

hallo thomas #h

da wird nur ne do-it-yourself methode hilfreich sein, da die 7x-er handnavigarätereihe von garmin nicht dauerhaft für´n salzwassereinsatz konzipiert sind. der steckeraufsatz für dein 72er sollte leicht austauschbar sein, aber die pins in deinem handgerät zu wechseln, wird das weitaus schwerwiegendere problem sein - leider. was ich damit sagen will ist lediglich: du wirst schwer ne "kaufbare" lösung finden für dein problem thomas  #h


----------



## Loup de mer (16. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Danke Jungs für eure Mühe,

@detlefb - bei farnell in one bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden.

@Jirko - ich hab noch ne Mailanfrage bei Garmin.de laufen. Wenn die mir mitteilen, dass ihre Originalstecker korrosionsfrei (z.B. vergoldet) sind, wäre ich aus dem Schneider. Müsste dann beim örtlichen Goldschmied mal nachfragen, ob er mir meinen korrodierten Pin auch wieder vergoldet :q !

Wenn ich ne positive Antwort kriege, geb ich´s hier bekannt.

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## hardliner (16. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Hier hab ich eine interessante Adresse für Dich:
http://www.trautenberg.net/kabel.htm
Ich hab da zwar noch nix bestellt, aber schau mal nach, ob Du da was findest...


----------



## AndreL (16. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Danke Jungs für eure Mühe,
> @detlefb - bei farnell in one bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden.
> @Jirko - ich hab noch ne Mailanfrage bei Garmin.de laufen. Wenn die mir mitteilen, dass ihre Originalstecker korrosionsfrei (z.B. vergoldet) sind, wäre ich aus dem Schneider. Müsste dann beim örtlichen Goldschmied mal nachfragen, ob er mir meinen korrodierten Pin auch wieder vergoldet :q !
> Wenn ich ne positive Antwort kriege, geb ich´s hier bekannt.
> Gruß Thomas #h



Hallo Thomas,
ich habe neben meinem 276C ein 76CS und ich benutze den Originalstecker auf dem Boot sowohl fürs 276C als auch fürs 76CS mit beiden Steckern/Geräten habe ich absolut keine Probleme bezüglich Korrosion und meine Geräte werden fast permanent mit Ostseewasser geduscht ohne das dabei irgendein Korossionsschutz genutzt wird, weder mechanisch noch Chemisch.
Nochwas am Rande, deine "Theorie" mit dem besserem Empfang bei externer Stromversorgung ist (sorry) nicht richtig, die 10-35v Externe Spannung werden runtertransformiert und mehrfach Überwacht und eingeregelt. Am Phase Trac 12 Chip und an der Antenne kommen exakt genausoviele Volt und Milliampere an wie mit den internen 3V/2,2V also kannst du im Prinzip auch mit Batterie/Accu auf See fahren, es macht einfach keinen Unterschied und damit kommt absolut kein Wasser an die Kontakte.


----------



## Loup de mer (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*



Jirko schrieb:


> ...da wird nur ne do-it-yourself methode hilfreich sein, da die 7x-er handnavigarätereihe von garmin nicht dauerhaft für´n salzwassereinsatz konzipiert sind...


 
Moin Jirko |wavey: – das GPS 72 ist eigentlich gerade für den marinen Einsatz konzipiert (es ist wasserdicht, schwimmfähig und enthält eine nautische Datenbank, in der z.B. alle Leuchtfeuer und andere größere Seezeichen in norwegischen Gewässern schon ab Kauf enthalten sind – hier )



hardliner schrieb:


> Hier hab ich eine interessante Adresse für Dich:
> http://www.trautenberg.net/kabel.htm ...


 
Moin hardliner |wavey: – interessante Seite, ich weiß aber nicht, ob die Stecker von Trautenberg korrosionsmäßig die Qualität haben, die ich mir vorstelle. Ich warte erst mal die Stellungnahme von Garmin ab. Dann kann ich da ja immer noch nachfragen #6.



AndreL schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> ich habe neben meinem 276C ein 76CS und ich benutze den Originalstecker auf dem Boot sowohl fürs 276C als auch fürs 76CS mit beiden Steckern/Geräten habe ich absolut keine Probleme bezüglich Korrosion und meine Geräte werden fast permanent mit Ostseewasser geduscht ohne das dabei irgendein Korossionsschutz genutzt wird, weder mechanisch noch Chemisch.
> Nochwas am Rande, deine "Theorie" mit dem besserem Empfang bei externer Stromversorgung ist (sorry) nicht richtig, die 10-35v Externe Spannung werden runtertransformiert und mehrfach Überwacht und eingeregelt. Am Phase Trac 12 Chip und an der Antenne kommen exakt genausoviele Volt und Milliampere an wie mit den internen 3V/2,2V also kannst du im Prinzip auch mit Batterie/Accu auf See fahren, es macht einfach keinen Unterschied und damit kommt absolut kein Wasser an die Kontakte.


 
Moin Andre |wavey: – Dass es mit dem Originalstecker keine Korrosionsprobleme gibt, habe ich schon befürchtet. Dann werde ich mich in den Ar… beißen weil ich jetzt mein schönes GPS mit einem „Ebay-Stecker“ versaut habe |gr:.
Zu meiner Theorie mit dem besseren GPS-Empfang bei externer (und höherer) Spannungsversorgung: 
Ich bin drauf gekommen, weil ich immer wenn ich NiMH-Akkus verwende, bei mir in der Wohnung nie Satellitenempfang habe. Als ich mein GPS allerdings an 12V angeschlossen hatte, konnte das Gerät auf einmal 4 Satelliten empfangen (gleicher Standort in der Wohnung). 
Ich führte das darauf zurück, dass die Spannung der Akkus meist unter 1,2V (Nennspannung pro Akku im Leerlauf) liegt und damit an der unteren möglichen Grenze für den sauberen Empfangsbetrieb. Kann aber sein, dass du Recht hast#c .
Ein weiterer Vorteil der externen Spannungsversorgung ist jedenfalls der, dass gerade bei kaltem Wetter und langer Angelzeit nicht unterwegs die Akkus gewechselt werden müssen. (Ich hab in meinem 2-wöchigen Norge-Urlaub mein Lot/GPS-Akku nur einmal nachgeladen)

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## FischDose (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Wo du nen wasserdichten Stecker herbekommst kann ich die leider nicht sagen. Aber wo du erstklassige Halterungen bekommen kannst. http://gpscentral.ca/accessories/ramaccessories.htm
Da hab ich mir für mein Maggellan Explorist 600 ne Halterung bestellt. Die Verarbeitung der RAM Mounts ist m.E. um Längen besser als die von Magellan. Momentan ist das Explorist an die Autoscheibe gebackt. Weil das Miniding auf Abstand nicht so gut zu sehen ist, ist ne Lupe vor.  Funzt 1a
Der Versand hat 1 Woche mit normaler Post gedauert.
Rolf


----------



## bubatz01 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

mit diesen geräten kenne ich mich zwar nicht aus,aber meines wissens nach sind die hirschmann stecker spritzwasser geschützt.gibts z.b bei reichelt.eventuell passen die ja.


----------



## noworkteam (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

moin, 

wie wäre es den stecker mit der buchse wasserdicht zu fixieren (silikon) und eine wasserdichte steckverbindung in die zuleitung einzubauen.??

folgen: wasserdicht, funkion gegeben

naja die garantie vom kabel geht verloren....

aber wie heisst es immer : kein fleiss kein preis ..


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Loup de mer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*



noworkteam schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wie wäre es den stecker mit der buchse wasserdicht zu fixieren (silikon) und eine wasserdichte steckverbindung in die zuleitung einzubauen.??
> 
> folgen: wasserdicht, funkion gegeben...


 
Mahlzeit noworkteam

Im Prinzip würde das meinen Anforderungen genügen, aber dann hätte ich immer so´n Gebamsel am GPS wenn ich es mal mitnehme um mich beim Pilzesammeln nicht zu verlaufen oder so |supergri !
Ich hab ja, wie oben schon geschrieben, eine Mail an Garmin.de geschickt mit der Frage nach Wasserdichtigkeit bzw. Korrosionsfestigkeit des Originalsteckers.
Leider hat sich darauf noch keiner gemeldet, trotz einer weiteren Erinnerungsmail #c. Vielleicht haben die Serviceleute noch Urlaub.

Wenn ich die Infos von  Garmin hab, melde ich mich hier. Bis dahin lass ich erst mal alles beim Alten.

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Loup de mer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*



FischDose schrieb:


> Wo du nen wasserdichten Stecker herbekommst kann ich die leider nicht sagen. Aber wo du erstklassige Halterungen bekommen kannst...


 
Sach ma, du hast wohl auf meinem Fotos oben nicht meine erstklassige, selbstgebaute, drehbare, rostfreie und aus 2mm VA-Blech bestehende Halterung gesehen, wah??? |evil: :q  !!!



bubatz01 schrieb:


> mit diesen geräten kenne ich mich zwar nicht aus,aber meines wissens nach sind die hirschmann stecker spritzwasser geschützt.gibts z.b bei reichelt.eventuell passen die ja.


 
Bei reichelt.de hab ich geguckt. Da gibt´s keine passenden Stecker. Ich denke auch, dass die Lösung des Problems mehr auf korrosionsfest als auf wasserdicht hinauslaufen wird.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FischDose (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Hallo Loup de mer
hattest du deinen GPS Halter nicht
"links meinen (nicht zufrieden stellenden) Eigenbau fürs GPS. "
bezeichnet? 
Mal im Ernst,  verkratzt der nicht das GPS-Gehäuse?
Bei meinem Halter ist der Magellan-Stecker in den Halter eingeklipst. Die Halterung klemmt das GPS-Handy gegen die Kontakte. Beim Maggellan ist kein Stecker dran sondern es wird eine Kontaktplatte mit federbelasteten Kontakten angeschraubt. Da sind dann nicht die korrodierenden Stifte und Buchsen das Problem sondern der abblätternde Chrom der Kontaktflächen. Ich werde da dann wohl Polfett, das man auch an die Kontakte der Autobatterien schmiert, verwenden. Vielleicht wäre Polfett ja auch ne Möglichkeit für dich. Ich habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Rolf


----------



## Loup de mer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Hallo Rolf #h 

Mit "nicht zufrieden stellenden Eigenbau" meinte ich meine Steckerlösung mit dem bei Ebay gekauften Stecker.
Meine Halterung dagegen entspricht vom Prinzip her schon der Serienhalterung von GARMIN. Die Längsseiten des GPS-Handys sind mit Hartgummileisten ausgerüstet, welche in Längsrichtung auf jeder Seite eine Nut besitzen. In diese beiden Nuten greift die Halterung - ist problemlos und hinterlässt keine Kratzer oder sonstige Beschädigungen (Muss natürlich ordentlich abgerundet und entgratet sein). 
Die Aufnahmenuten am GPS kannst du dir auf diesem Link ansehen (anklicken und auf 360°-Ansicht gehen).

Die Idee mit dem Polfett finde ich sehr gut #6! Fett wird, im Gegensatz zu Öl, vom Wasser längst nicht so schnell verdrängt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## noworkteam (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

moin,..

für diverse schalter kabel und und und hier ein kleiner link..dicker online katalog...


gruss


noworkteam

vieleicht findet man da ja hin und wieder was passendes..


----------



## Loup de mer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

So, jetzt hab ich alle Infos zusammen:

Auf meine per E-Mail gestellten Fragen (Auszug aus meinen Mails):

„Inwieweit ist das von Ihnen angebotene Originalzubehör 016432 korrosionsfrei bzw. wasserdicht? 
Meines Wissens sind die Kontaktstifte des GPS 72 vergoldet und damit korrosionsfrei - ist das so und ist das auch beim Stecker so?
Gibt es den Stecker auch ausschließlich für die Spannungsversorgung, also nur 2 Kontakte belegt und evtl. etwas preiswerter?“

erhielt ich auf der Homepage von Garmin.de nach immerhin 2 1/2 Wochen folgende tolle und erschöpfende Antwort  (Auszug):

"...dieses Kabel gibt es nur als kombiniertes Strom-/Datenkabel. Die Verbindung sollte korrosionsfrei und spritzwasserdicht sein..."

…sollte…, könnte…, müsste eigentlich #q 

Sehr schnell und kompetent dagegen die Antwort von AWN(iemeyer) #6 :

„…Der runde Steckkontakt ist nicht zum öffnen bzw. verschraubt. Das Kabel gibt es nur in dieser Form, also mit vier vergoldeten Steckkontakten. 
Einen Anspruch auf Wasserdichtigkeit an eine Steckverbindung ist schwer bis gar nicht zu erfüllen.
Wir senden Ihnen das Kabel gerne gegen Rechnung zu…“

Tja, und beim googlen hatte ich inzwischen das hier gefunden, serienmäßig mit vergoldeten Pins und ca. 1/3 billiger. 
Da hab ich inzwischen auch zugeschlagen. Mal sehen was geliefert wird. Der Verkäufer macht jedenfalls einen sehr guten Eindruck, von wegen Bewertungen und so, und sie haben auch schnell und kompetent auf Fragen reagiert.
Ich werde die ganze Mimik künftig allerdings nur noch in einer Packung säurefreien Polfetts verwenden um allen Eventualitäten vorzubeugen.

@all – Danke für alle eure Tipps noch mal! #6 

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## oli (9. September 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe beruflich sehr viel mit Steckern zu tun und kann Dir wenn Du Dir mal selber ein Kabel basteln willst Stecker von ITT-Cannon oder Souriau empfehlen, sie sind zwar nicht immer günstig, aber Qualität hat ihren Preis.
Achte aber darauf, dass sie nach MIL-C 5015 und VG 95234 abgenommen sind.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## vaaberg (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Hallo Thomas,

mein Problem ist ein ähnliches. Die Stromversorgung meiner Geräte: LMC, Downrigger, E-Rollen erfolgt über Steckverbindungen aus dem "Schiffahrtsbereich". Aber mit dem Norweg. Seewasser ist das ein Problem. Nicht umsonst bekommst Du in N. Schrauben etc. in V4A als "Syrefest".

Probier das mal. Batteriepolfett - Säurefrei !!!! Und wenn Du alles dicht hast, lass es möglichst zusammen. Vergoldete Kontakte und Stifte sind zwar im Neuzustand i.O., bei häufugem trennen aber schabt sich die Vergoldung ab. Und dann  ? Wie gehabt.#6 #6 #6 

Ich habe auch lange mit den Yachtverbindern experimentiert und bin jetzt (glaube ich) auf dem richtigen Weg.
Balistol scheidet aus, da nicht säurefrei, aber Polfett von Filmer
Art. Nr. 60.484 hat dieses Jahr meine Elektrik am Leben erhalten.
Mein Bootsfuzzi in Norw. hat mir einen Katalog von Watski gegeben, darin fand ich eine eine Korrosionsgeschützte Stecker/Kupplung Kombination. Leider noch nicht Lieferbar.;+


----------



## Loup de mer (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Moin zusammen #h

Ich möchte nicht versäumen, von meiner Umsetzung und dem Ergebnis euer Tipps in Norwegen zu berichten.
Ich habe mir also das in Post 16 erwähnte Kabel besorgt (wasserdicht vergossen) und außerdem Batterie-Polfett (säurefrei). 
Am ersten Tag beide Seiten der Steckverbindung schön eingefettet und zusammengesteckt und nach 6 Angeltagen wieder auseinandergezogen. 
Ergebnis: tadelloser Zustand trotz reichlich Salz-, Regen- und Süßwasserduschen :vik:!

Vielen Dank nochmal #6

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Ich glaube nicht, das euer Problem Salzwasser ist. Der Grünspan ensteht eigentlich ständig,. solange eine taugliche Fläche dafür vorhanden ist *und Spannung anliegt*.
Ich habe diese Probleme nicht, da ich konsequent meinen Hauptschalter benutze.


----------



## Loup de mer (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Hallo Dolfin

ich will dir ja nich auf´n Schlips treten, aber wer bitte legt die Spannung dann an´s Kirchendach :q?

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Ich dir auch nicht: Aber da ists eine Patina, die eine bestimmte Schicht bildet und letztendlich da Dach schützt. Der grüne Fraß hier ist aber agressiver.
Wie gesagt: Ich hatte früher auch diese Probleme, sogar an den Kontakten der Downrigger. Mir haben Freunde den Hinweis gegeben, seit dem ists vorbei.
Nur in diesem Jahr hatte ich wieder Probleme, da ich meine Downriggerstrecker 14 Tage unter Saft ließ..


----------



## Loup de mer (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das euer Problem Salzwasser ist. Der Grünspan ensteht eigentlich ständig,. solange eine taugliche Fläche dafür vorhanden ist *und Spannung anliegt*.
> Ich habe diese Probleme nicht, da ich konsequent meinen Hauptschalter benutze.


 
Dolfin, ich glaub wir kommen in dieser Frage nicht auf einen Nenner. Meines Wissens (und meiner festen Meinung nach |supergri) entsteht elektrochemische Korrosion (z.B. Grünspan in Verbindung mit Kupfer) nur bei Vorhandensein eines Elekrolytes (z.B. Salzwasser). Dazu muss noch nicht einmal eine Spannung angelegt werden, denn diese entsteht gemäß der elektrochemischen Spannungsreihe zwischen verschiedenen Metallen von alleine. 
Oder andersrum: an einem trockenen (also elektrolytfreien) elektrischen Kontakt gleich welcher Metallpaarung unter Schutzatmosphäre wird sich nie Grünspan bilden. Da fließen nur Elektronen von einem Metall ins andere und es gibt keine Ionen (wie sie bei Stromfluss im Elektrolyt vorkommen) die zum Ausfall von Salzen (z.B. Grünspan) führen.

Als Experiment empfehle ich, ein einfaches Bauteil aus "Mischmetall"  eine Zeit lang in Salzwasser zu legen.

Das auf den Kirchdächern ist tatsächlich Patina und kein Grünspan - da hast du Recht (hab ich gelesen |supergri)

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*

Was solls,
du vergoldest und ich schalte den Strom ab. Solange es bei beiden hilft..


----------



## Loup de mer (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserdichter Stecker (rund) für Garmin GPS?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Was solls,
> du vergoldest und ich schalte den Strom ab. Solange es bei beiden hilft..


 
ebendt !!!  #h


----------

